# First Time Flex



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

So I tried my first flex delivery from warehouse today and the result is disappointing. 
I drove about 100 miles for a 3hr block. 

1. I drove 25 miles to the warehouse.
2. I drove 25 miles to the delivery area where most my packages are.
3. I drove around 15 miles delivering packages in the main area.
4. I drove around 45 miles RT to a remote location to deliver one package. 

For a total of 110 miles driven, I made $54 for 3 hr block. I finished it in 3hrs plus time to get to warehouse and home its almost 4 hours. I am not sure if it's worth it as I make more than $54 from uber/lyft for 4 hours. 

Can someone point out if there is something I am doing wrong?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

stevenh1975 said:


> So I tried my first flex delivery from warehouse today and the result is disappointing. Can someone point out if there is something I am doing wrong?


You signed up for Flex.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Always check the itinerary map before leaving the warehouse. And if you have to drive 25 miles to your warehouse, don't accept a $54 block.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

stevenh1975 said:


> Can someone point out if there is something I am doing wrong?


#4. Look at your itinerary before you leave the warehouse. Give back those bogeys.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

stevenh1975 said:


> I am not sure if it's worth it as I make more than $54 from uber/lyft for 4 hours.
> 
> Can someone point out if there is something I am doing wrong?


Plus with U/L you have more to write off ( Commissions and Service Flees. ) on Schedule C than Flex.

Ya the extra mileage sucks, but those add to the write offs.

And yes to #4 , just tell them , "This is a miss sort." and hand it back.

Oh yes, and refresh the itinerary after a few stops to make sure it goes away.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

if you have to drive 25 miles to the warehouse then don't do this for base rates - it will never be worth it. Also, as others have said - check your map before you leave the warehouse and give back packages that are really far away from your main delivery area, they are most likely mis-sorts.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

3 hr blocks will never be worth it given the distance you have to drive just to the warehouse. Go for 4+ hour blocks @ $72 and increased pay blocks when demand is higher (will have to be ready to go at a moment’s notice).

As others have pointed out, give back the missort. You’ll get comfortable with time learning how to read the labels and load the packages correctly and in a timely manner while avoiding any packages you shouldn’t be delivering.

Few other small things, but start there. Good luck!


----------

